# Box or angle



## GrahamIreland (2 Oct 2016)

Hi, Im starting out and making shelves, possibly a display stand.

Was looking at other work and seeing shelves with wood inlayed.

It looks obviously neater to have wood layed under angle, but what if under neath is seen as well.


Would angle iron ever have more flat bar welded to it to hide edges on both sides...


Graham


----------



## GrahamIreland (2 Oct 2016)

For instance is this cabinet correct..


----------



## TFrench (2 Oct 2016)

I'd make it with angle so the wood sits on the angle and you only see the thin edge on top. Welding more flat to the top just seems overkill? Stick the wood in with some gripfill and you're away...


----------



## t8hants (3 Oct 2016)

+1 for angle, box is a non starter for this job as you either have to fix through it to get to the wood or weld a lip or little lugs for the wood to sit on.
Try and get angle with a square root rather than rounded or you will need to chamfer the outer edge to suit.


----------



## GrahamIreland (3 Oct 2016)

Ok thanks, what would you make a cabinet door of though.... box?


----------



## TFrench (3 Oct 2016)

If you're buying angle to do the shelves it makes sense to use it for the door.


----------



## t8hants (3 Oct 2016)

The door in the photo is made from angle.


----------



## Jake (3 Oct 2016)

Or go for channel (although that might dictate your sizes more)


----------



## GrahamIreland (5 Oct 2016)

Cheers guys, supplier here only has channel in 35mm I think, which is too big, 

I guess angle would work fine if i was to try and replicate something like this.

Nice one, Graham


----------



## Jake (6 Oct 2016)

Channel for a door raises a difficult question anyway, as to how to get the timber panel inside the metal after welding (before welding not being an option).

I have seen it sold in 25mm at least, although that doesn't help you.


----------



## GrahamIreland (9 Oct 2016)

I would have thought, weld three corners then place inside,

maybe tack all for first, weld three then break off and place wood inside?

maybe..


----------



## TFrench (9 Oct 2016)

It would still scorch the wood. Angle would be a lot easier than channel.


----------

